# 5 gal tank



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

Im a beginner and just got a 5 gal tank 
not sure what i want to do with it yet 
want a pea puffer but also like the idea of shrimp
any suggestions


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

These are two very different ones  I have both in their own 5 g and enjoy both a lot.
It really depends what you would like more


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

is there any chance that a pea puffer get along with shrimp?


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

koodevil said:


> is there any chance that a pea puffer get along with shrimp?


No, I would imagine that would be a very bad idea... lol


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

no I don't think that would work. Bad idea for the shrimp


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

puffers'll eat anything from snails to shrimp and nip at the fins of guppies.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Can't see that happening. Not that I have huge experience with pea puffers, but it seems it will hunt, chase and eat everything that moves.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Unless you are planning to have a fat puffer I would not put the shrimps in, they were chasing all my fish in a planted community. If you want to keep puffer it should be alone as they will fight each other in a small tank!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Buy a small bag of ADA aqua soil or florabase and go with shrimp. They are unexpectedly interesting to watch.

Pea puffers will need a constant supply of snails too, which is more difficult to feed than shrimp as well, beyond their aggression issues.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

From what I've read, I'd go with the shrimp. They are lower maintenance and very interesting to watch. I was a non-shrimp person myself - thought they were a bit creepy! But I bought some to clean up my tank and have really enjoyed watching them - am even considering trying a shrimp tank for my next tank if/when that happens.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the hobby, Koodevil. 
As nearly everyone who joins BCA develops "Multi-Tank Syndrome" I recommend that you pick up a second 5 gallon tank and have shrimp in one and the puffer in the other. Unless you are made of stronger stuff than most of us, that is what is going to happen anyway, sooner or later!

Shrimp and puffers are both wonderful, but shrimp might be a bit easier for a newbie to keep because they're so easy to feed. Just keep up their water quality through careful water changes and cherry shrimp are fairly hardy.


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

lol ok thanks for the advise guys 
decide to give up on puffers 
and add shrimp in my community tank instead =]


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

If I were you, start with shrimp > like cherry shrimps. Start with like 4 or 5 and keep feeding them and they'll breed like crazy. Few month down the road once you have quite a bit start selling them and you'll make enough money to buy two 5g's, one for a puffer and one for a snail farm.


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

I have both Pea Puffers and Amano Shrimp in my 5.5 gallon and have had no problems at all.


----------

